# Lindeburg Civil Ref Manual - Appendices



## Blu1913 (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone know of a place I can download/print the appendices form the reference manual? I dont want to spend two hours copying it........

I have found a site that you can download the index, if anyone is interested...

http://ppi2pass.com/http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIInfo_fl_indices-CERMindex.pdf

But i want the appendices!!!!!!!!! Anyone?


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 9, 2006)

MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## Blu1913 (Aug 10, 2006)

Screw it I just copied it...theres law that says if you dont own the book its copyright infringement. So, thats probably why there is no download. Oh well, the copier time was worth the effort..... :suicide:


----------



## bohnsai78 (Oct 9, 2006)

I wasn't able to find an electronic version of the appendices either. Did you make an electronic copy of the appendices? would you be willing to share?

[email protected]


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 9, 2006)

I think she said that's copy right infringement.

I'm not sure, but I would be willing to bet PPI won't want that passed around.

I agree with Blu1913, use the Xerox. I'm going to do it this week for the appendices.

I've already printed a new index, and put it together with a comb binder.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, heres the deal.

Yes it is copyright voilation because its actual material (different from the appendix)

Secondly, I copied them and have only looked at it once. It seems just as easy to look in the CERM. And its one less piece of material to bring...

Just look it up in the CERM and save yourself the copy time.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

i copied the index for use while studying (actually our secretary did it for me) it was useful during studying, my CERM is about to fall apart as it is, without constantly flipping back there, I did bind it up and will take it, but I dont think my cerm can take me copying the appendices, and when I say, me, I mean the secretary...


----------

